# Bonjour Service failed to start



## gilly235 (Jan 31, 2009)

"Bonjour Service failed to start. Verify that you have sufficient privileges to start system services."


I have tried a lot of different things to fix this. I haven't had iTunes since September '08. Turned off my firewall, tried download only, disabled Bonjour, called Apple and Dell for support and no one could help me. I may have gotten a virus in September which could have restricted my privileges but my computer has since been fine. Please help!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you tried to uninstall it? It might still be listed in add & Remove Programs


----------



## gilly235 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes, I have tried uninstalling all of the programs that come along with iTunes and installing them again. I have tried to install previous versions and that fails also. I have been waiting for a newer version of iTunes to come out hoping that it will work but nothing has so far.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Bonjour had a separate entry for uninstall in some versions, but its missing in others or doesn't create them properly.

Try this:

Open a Windows Run prompt box (Start - Run) and type the following command: "C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe" -remove
Navigate to the following folder in Windows Explorer: C:\Program Files\Bonjour
Rename the mdnsNSP.dll file in that folder to mdnsNSP.old
Restart your computer
Delete the the Program Files\Bonjour folder

OR

Do this: http://arai.wordpress.com/2008/02/1...ce-and-files-mdnsresponderexe-and-mdnsnspdll/


----------



## gilly235 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok, I typed that into Run and got this message "Windows cannot find 'C:\Program. Make sure you typed the name correctly, then try again. To search for a file, click Start button, and then click Search." 

I typed it many different ways in case I had typed it wrong and still received the same message. When I typed C:\Program Files\Bonjour , a file did pop up but when I tried to delete it there was another message "Cannot delete TBDB3: Access is denied. Make sure the disk is not full or write protected and that the file is not currently in use."

I searched for the Bonjour file and found nothing. I am the administrator on the computer so I should have full access to everything. I have also typed into Run "services.msc" and tried to start Bonjour from there but receive this message "Could not start the Bonjour Service service on local computer. Error 2: The system cannot find the file specified." I have also tried disabling the file from here and then downloading iTunes but that didn't work either.

Thank you so much for your help!! Do you have any more suggestions?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Oops, small typo t5hat I've now corrected. I left out the " in front of the command so try the need command. Did you also try the link I posted?


----------



## gilly235 (Jan 31, 2009)

I tried the corrected typo and the website link you provided for me. Both come up with the same messages.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Does the mDNSResponder.exe file exist in that folder?


----------



## gilly235 (Jan 31, 2009)

No, that did not come up.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Ok, then you have that file already deleted.

You shoudl try to download and install Bonjour again: http://support.apple.com/downloads/Bonjour_for_Windows

Then use Add & remove Programs to uninstall it and hopefully that'll fix your errors.


----------



## gilly235 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have tried that before also. This is the message that pops up "Could not write value BandCLSID to key \SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{7F9DB11C-E358-4ca6-A83D-ACC 663939424}
Verify that you have sufficient access to that key, or contact your support personnel."

I have preformed Microsoft updates and tried getting different versions of Internet Explorer. I don't understand why I have received so many messages saying "verify you have sufficient access or privileges". How do I make sure that I have full access to everything?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Here's how to reset the permissions on selected registry keys: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/126713
Use it to grant Everyone permission for the HKey_Local_Machine\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{7F9DB11C-E358-4ca6-A83D-ACC 663939424}


----------

